# nvidia-Kernelmodul weigert sich zu Laufen

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

also ich hab ja schon Vieles mit dem nVidia-Kernelmodul erlebt und manchen Bug mitgemacht, aber hier weiß ich echt nicht weiter.

Auf einem PC läuft der XOrg mit dem vesa-Treiber wunderbar. Sobald ich aber auf den nvidia-Treiber umstelle und den XOrg starte, crasht das Kernelmodul. Der Bildschirm bleibt dann schwarz und ich komme nicht mehr mit STRG+ALT+F1 auf die Konsole zurück. Per SSH komme ich aber auf den PC, kann ihn auch runterfahren. Aber auch per SSH schaffe ich es nicht, den schwarzen Schirm noch "zu retten", selbst mit kill -9 nicht.

Ich habe inzwischen alles auf die aktuellen stable-Versionen umgestellt, d.h. 2.6.18-gentoo-r4, xorg-x11-7.1 und nvidia-driver-1.0.8776, Fehler besteht weiterhin.

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das nicht geht?

dmesg-Ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000094
> 
>  printing eip:
> 
> d0e66195
> ...

 

Xorg-Log:

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 7.1.1
> 
> Release Date: 12 May 2006
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1
> ...

 

ps aux-Auszug:

 *Quote:*   

> root      4835  0.0  0.2   2664   692 ?        Ss   18:31   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm
> 
> root      4838  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Ds   18:31   0:00 [X]

 

emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
> ...

 

ChrisM

----------

## smg

```
BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000094

printing eip:

d0e66195

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 
```

Probier mal neusten Kernel + neuesten Nvidia Kernel  :Exclamation: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

es ist doch der neuste Kernel und der neuste nvidia-Treiber. Da die Grafikkarte eine stinknormale GeForce 4 MX 460 ist, sollte es damit ja wohl gehen, oder?

ChrisM

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Chris!

Vielleicht versuchst du einfach mal die "x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers" die sind eigentlich für ältere Karten.

Evt. mal googeln oder hier im Forum danach suchen, was genau es damit auf sich hat.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter! Ich vermute das deine "neue" Xorg-Version ein Problem mit der Treiber/Kernel kombination hat. Und noch nicht der Kernel mit dem Treiber. Denn sonst würde die Fehlermeldung ja schon erscheinen wenn du versuchst das Kernelmodul zu laden. 

Vielleicht versuchst du das auch mal, meine Theorie zu überprüfen (Kernel-Treiber-Verhältnis), wenn du nicht mehr weiterweißt. Also X aus dem Runlevel nehmen und nvidia aus dem autoload. Und dann "per Hand" in den Kernel laden. Und schaun ob dies fehlerfrei frunktioniert.

Mehr würde mir jetzt auch nicht einfallen.

Mfg

----------

## smg

Nein, der neueste Linux Kernel ist 2.6.19   :Exclamation: 

Probier mal Vanilla und die Nvidia Kernel Module mal. Sowohl die normalen als auch die legacy drivers!

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

habe jetzt die Legacy-Drivers installiert und damit geht es jetzt.

Danke also für den Tipp!

Ich setze den Thread aber trotzdem nicht auf SOLVED, weil hier offensichtlich ein anders Problem vorliegt, denn eigentlich müssten die normalen Treiber laut nVidia-Auskunft für alles größer GeForce 2 noch funktionieren. Wenn also jemand weiß, wie ich den normalen Treiber wieder zum Laufen kriege, wäre ich im sehr dankbar.

ChrisM

----------

## mv

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Ich setze den Thread aber trotzdem nicht auf SOLVED, weil hier offensichtlich ein anders Problem vorliegt, denn eigentlich müssten die normalen Treiber laut nVidia-Auskunft für alles größer GeForce 2 noch funktionieren.

 

Leider gibt es schlechte Neuigkeiten für viele: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79703

----------

## Vortex375

Ich versteh diese Aufteilung in normal und legacy einfach nicht. Unter Windows gibt es auch nur einen Treibre für alle. Kann mir da mal jemand erklären, warum es unter Linux zwei verschiedene sein müssen?

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> es ist doch der neuste Kernel und der neuste nvidia-Treiber. Da die Grafikkarte eine stinknormale GeForce 4 MX 460 ist, sollte es damit ja wohl gehen, oder?
> 
> ChrisM

 

noe der neuste nvidia-drivers ist 1.0.9631 für deine geforce 4.

----------

## reyneke

Serwas!

ich versuche gerade, die neuesten Kernel-Sourcen mit den neuesten Nvidia-Treibern zum Laufen zu bringen. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia 7600 GT und sollte auch von den aktuellen Treibern unterstützt werden. Diese lassen sich auch problemlos installieren, wird X allerdings gestartet, sehe ich nur ein verschwommenes, gestreiftes und grün eingefäbtes Bild.

Kennt jemand vielleicht dieses Problem?

Grüße,

rey

----------

## mv

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> wird X allerdings gestartet, sehe ich nur ein verschwommenes, gestreiftes und grün eingefäbtes Bild.

 

Klingt danach, als wenn eine für Deinen Monitor viel zu hohe oder niedrige Sync-Rate benutzt wird (falls ich recht haben sollte, lass das Bild nicht lange stehen: das kann den Monitor schrotten). Vielleicht funktioniert die automatische Erkennung Deines Monitors nicht. Versuch doch mal, die Refresh-Raten manuell einzugeben.

----------

## reyneke

Danke! Das war der Fingerzeig in die richtige Richtung. Mit 

```

Option "UseEdidFreqs" "true"

```

in der Device-Section der Grafikkarte funktionierts nun wieder.  Allerdings sollten meine eingetragenen Frequenzen stimmen:

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "TFT0"

        VendorName      "Samsung"

        ModelName       "SyncMaster 931c"

        HorizSync 30 - 81 # DDC-probed

        VertRefresh 56 - 75 # DDC-probed

[...]

EndSection

```

Ich habe diese mit dccxinfo-knoppix erstellt und mit dem Handbuch des Monitors abgeglichen. Beim alten Treiber/Kernel gabs damit auch keine Probleme - muss wohl wirklich an der Auto-Erkennung liegen. Was weiterhin nicht funktioniert ist das Zusammenspiel mit dem KDE-ControlCenter (Thread bezieht sich allerdings auf meinen alten CRT). Dort wird 50 Hz bei 1280x1024 angezeigt, obwohl der Monitor selbst angibt, mit 60 Hz zu laufen. Hängt das vielleicht auch mit den Treibern zusammen?

Gruß,

rey

----------

## Vortex375

Denk dir nix, bei mir zeigt das auch immer 50Hz an, obwohl mein Monitor mit 100Hz läuft.

Da spinnt die xrandr Erweiterung irgendwie, denn die liefert anscheinend die falschen Daten. Zumindest erhalte ich bei Aufruf von xrandr an der konsole den gleichen Stuss.

```
$ xrandr

 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1024 x 768    ( 321mm x 240mm )  *50   53   54   55   56   57   58

 1    800 x 600    ( 250mm x 188mm )   51   63   64   65   66   67   68   69   70   71

 2    640 x 480    ( 200mm x 150mm )   52   77   78   79   80   81

...

...

```

Eigentlich laufen alle drei Auflösungen mit 100Hz.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## reyneke

Na, denn. Dachte schon ich hätte da was falsch in der xorg.conf. Danke nochmal, Vortex375!  :Smile: 

----------

